# ?Ariens From A Big Box???



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Folks,
First Post From A Snowblower Newb;

I'm sick to death of shovelling and have committed to buying a new snowblower before next winter. I've done lots of looking around and have pretty much decided on getting an Ariens. Are snowblowers that you can buy cheaper from a big box store, of the same quality as those you buy from a dealer? I've heard it said that manufacturers are forced to use lower standards to meet the price demands of a customer who will buy their machines by the boxcar load.

Thoughts?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello blue hill, welcome to SBF. if i were buying new i would rather go to a dealer because 
they know about the products they sell
they service what they sell


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Big Box Stores*

First off, Welcome to the forum.

On the question of the quality of machines from the Borg's vs dealer network, if the model number was exactly the same then I'd say no. Reality is I doubt highly that the model numbers will align between the 2 groups. Most likely, the Borg uses the person lowest on the pecking order to assemble machines, clean the bathroom etc. I doubt they service them and likely will send you off to the dealer network if you have a problem. 

If it was me, I'd spend a little more on the dealer network and help support those that will help you maintain it in the future.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

HCBPH - 
"Borgs" LOL I've never heard them called that. It fits. Thank you much for the advice.
Blue Hill


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blue Hill,
I have some thoughts on "Big Box vs. dealers" you might find interesting,
here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page2.html

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Scot,
Great article. I love your website too! I'm in Saskatchewan, Canada where we don't normally get the kind and amount of snow that you get, and it's almost always dry and wind blown. This past winter, however has seen record snowfalls and I'm about worn out from shovelling. Snow fun anymore!



Larry


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

In line with a sentiment in Scot's article, I'll also say I love the old ariens stuff. Built like a tank, basic, dependable, repairable, parts available. New stuff has a lot of plastic and thin "bicycle brake" cable controls. But either way, go Ariens!!!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

So you don't think there's any features on the new Ariens models that you wish we're on the vintage machines? I would have thought that over the years of constant tweaking and learning what works and what doesn't that better machines would be the result. Don't get me wrong, I'm vintage myself. My hobby is blacksmithing and I have a complete shop filled with tools that are over 100 years old and a coal forge, but I sure like my 2011 Chev truck.

Larry


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Big Box versus dealer: I have an Ariens Platinum 30 (2013), father-in-law has a Ariens Deluxe 28 (2013), and next door neighbor has a Ariens 11528 (probably 2006/7). I purchased mine at a local dealer. The other 2 were purchased at Home Depot. The only one that needed adjustments on first startup was mine. Not a big deal, but the "dealer is better" in this instance was not true. My neighbor's 6 or 7 year old Ariens has been trouble-free. No issues with big box store in this instance.
GC


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Same model = Same model. The people on the line don't know one will go to a box store or that another will go to a dealer. (Generally) speaking though, you may find that a dealer has made better adjustments setup-wise out of the shipping box.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I've recently been looking to purchase a new Ariens. The prices at Home Depot were exactly the same as my local dealer. Plus the local dealer will deliver it free of charge. Personally, I don't see any reason to go to Home Depot. Just my two cents (and barely worth that)
Bruce


----------

